# Hey



## Mr. Meaner (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey, guys. 

I'm Mr. Meaner aka Able. I  just recently figured out that I'd like to toss my hand in at writing  once I head back to school. So, that being said, I did a google search,  found this forum, and decided to give it a go on getting into a writing  community to stretch my pen. 

Looking for some help and guidance but I'm a chill guy so feel free to  hit me up if you want to talk shop or shoot the breeze. Or birds. I'm cool with shooting birds. 

-M.M.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi Mr. Meaner, nice word play there. Able, good to have you here. Ten posts around the forums allows you to share your work.
Welcome! I get a nice chill vibe from you,  I'm a bird watcher though, you'll find me feeding not shooting. There is this rooster though . . .


----------



## Wander (Apr 22, 2014)

Welcome Able! Good to have you here. Sometimes an English class is great inspiration to try writing or to exercise your skills. But, by talking shop do you mean automotive or construction? I'll talk automotive shop with ya.


----------



## Mr. Meaner (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey, Pandora. Thanks for the warm welcome and glad ya got that. My signature is normally 'It should be a crime to be this classy'. As for the rooster, point me in the right direction and you'll be having wings for dinner! 

 Thanks to you, too, Wander. I'm thinking about taking a few different classes come Fall, and I think I am required to do an English one so it looks like I'll be using your suggest. As for shop, I just meant writing but I've got some auto work under my belt, too. Just finished on a '68 firebird about four months ago with a buddy to do some restoring.


----------



## TheYellowMustang (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi, and welcome :hi: Sounds like you've come to the right place. Lots of help and guidance to find round here.


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi there. I think you'll find this forum to be a useful tool to better your writing. I know I have. Welcome to the group.


----------



## Mr. Meaner (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey there, Yellow and J. Thanks for the warm welcomse and glad to hear this is a nice place. Got a lot of work to do on my style yet and can't wait to talk and get feedback.


----------



## Trygve (Apr 22, 2014)

Welcome Aboard, Mr. Meaner. 
      All the pheasants on this land belong to me. 
      Take a look around and see the critiques others are getting on their work and offer a some feedback of your own. It's a good way to learn without even posting any of your own work. It also gives you a good idea of the kinds of comments and suggestions particular members give in their critiques. If you stick around and participate, you're bound to learn something.


----------



## Mr. Meaner (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey, Trygve. Thanks for the welcome and noted, but if I see a turkey it's going down! 

Thanks for the tips. I'm currently creeping around the site and taking it all in. I definitely think I'll be hanging around from what I've seen so far.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 22, 2014)

Writing is awesome, and it makes you awesome. *gestures to self* Exhibit A.

Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing Forums: Like writing, but on a forum.


----------



## A_Jones (Apr 22, 2014)

Well welcome, welcome to you.  I hope to see plenty of you around the board.  It looks like you have made some posts already so that is good.  What kind of things are you thinking of writing? And what are you going back to school for?


----------



## Mr. Meaner (Apr 22, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Writing is awesome, and it makes you awesome. *gestures to self* Exhibit A.
> 
> Welcome to the writing forums!
> Writing Forums: Like writing, but on a forum.



Hey, Bishop,

Thanks for the welcome and for the clarification; I was a little shaky on that but now things are crystal clear.


----------



## Mr. Meaner (Apr 22, 2014)

A_Jones said:


> Well welcome, welcome to you.  I hope to see plenty of you around the board.  It looks like you have made some posts already so that is good.  What kind of things are you thinking of writing? And what are you going back to school for?



Thank, A_Jones, for the welcome. Yeah, I'm trying to be active in a community due to the lack of a physical one around here. At the moment, I'm interested in writing fiction, maybe poetry (got some scraps written on napkins and such). I lean a little towards modern supernatural themes, and a bit of sarcasm/snark in my writing (which I understand are hard to pull off successfully). Bit of a closet writer, so I actually haven't had the chance to try too much out yet which is why I wanted to join a forum and get into a community.  As for what I am going to school for, I am doing general studies at the moment and will secure a major probably mid or second semester. Really thinking about focusing on writing, oddly enough. aka not sure yet.


----------



## Wander (Apr 22, 2014)

Don't make me hate you already lol. JK but, seriously! A '68 firebird, I absolutely jealous. I'm trying to get '77 camaro to work on. And I know, most everyone tells me that is the worst looking year for that car. But what can you say, when its love its love. I currently have a 40 something Nash in my garage right now. I'm not sure if it runs or not. I haven't tried to start it.


----------



## Mr. Meaner (Apr 22, 2014)

Wander said:


> Don't make me hate you already lol. JK but, seriously! A '68 firebird, I absolutely jealous. I'm trying to get '77 camaro to work on. And I know, most everyone tells me that is the worst looking year for that car. But what can you say, when its love its love. I currently have a 40 something Nash in my garage right now. I'm not sure if it runs or not. I haven't tried to start it.



Well, don't get too jealous on me! I said I got to work on it. Was my buddies but I actually had a chance to work with it. Lol and you can't question a thing like love. I know, I know. How's the body on that Nash? Sounds awesome just to get to work with it!


----------



## aj47 (Apr 23, 2014)

Actually, I flip more birds than I shoot.  Which is to say I've done it at all.

This reminds me of a joke.  In Texas, the Longhorns have a hand-gesture that means "Hook 'em Horns" that involves extending the pinky and the index finger from a fist.  In one of my role-playing leagues, we had a team called the Narwhals and we used a certain gesture with the phrase "Hook 'em Horn".  

Anyway, I'm really nice.  You'll see.

This is a friendly place for all kinds of writers. Welcome aboard.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Apr 24, 2014)

Mr. M.,

I've noticed you're an educated man. Mostly because you said going BACK to school. Please excuse my sense of humor. Thought I'd prepare you for the quirky jumble of awesome people looking to help each other find the published realm and promptly go drilling for full manuscript requests. We here at the forum (mostly me) love to meet people with sarcastic senses of humor, patient minds, and a sharp, honest tongue. YOu seem to fit the bill pretty good (well).

If you've not yet read some of Courtjester's stuff, by all means, locate it in the Humor Fiction Forum. You'll love that perhaps as much as anything I ever have, that's for sure. Very clever jester.

Ask questions, that's how you learn about the awesomeness of WF. Try the LM competitions. They're to die for.

thepancreas


----------

